# Can I use 2G GPRS plans on Blackberry curve?



## shailesh (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I need to buy blackberry curve 9830. I was wondering whether or not we can use normal gprs plans on this phone.
I wont be using it for office mails as such, so i dont need blackberry messaging service. Is there any limitation on using normal gprs plans? Does the browser and applications work properly on gprs??

Thanks
Shailesh


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2011)

They will work fine but you must get the specialised BB plans offered by most carriers around i.e the special black berry plans. BBM and email will work only on those special plans


----------

